# Old Black & Decker drill



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

My fathers drill.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow. Not 1/4. Not 3/8.

*5/16*!

Kewl!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Back when B&D meant something.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Wow. Not 1/4. Not 3/8.
> 
> *5/16*!
> 
> Kewl!


That's right, my father wasn't cheap. :laughing: He probably borrowed from someone and never returned it. :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure it could still rip your arm off with it's torque too.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a 1/4 " Black and Decker drill my dad bought I think from Westinghouse Electric Supply in 1948 to build the house. It looks like it has a keyless chuck however you use a Allen wrench to tighten the bits in the chuck.


----------



## 8V92TA (Jul 27, 2010)

"Made In The United States Of America". When's the last time you saw THAT???


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

i seen one of them running a swing stag just a few months back:no:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

That thing is frigging killer.
Nice post.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

That is awesome


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

We have an old Black and Decker 1/2 metal cased drill similar to that one. We had to have the trigger replaced so now it is plastic. The repair technician was maybe 30 and he had never seen one like it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> My fathers drill.


Wow I'll bet that will rip your arms off in no time..:laughing:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

8V92TA said:


> "Made In The United States Of America". When's the last time you saw THAT???


I like the hand stamped info on the name plate. Rated at 110 volts? That unit must be really old.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

My Dad had one similar to that. It was a pistol drill with a 1/2" chuck made by B&D. That sucker could hurt you, and there was no side handle. I will have to see if my brother in law has it so I can post a pic.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

crazymurph said:


> My Dad had one similar to that. It was a pistol drill with a 1/2" chuck made by B&D. That sucker could hurt you, and there was no side handle. I will have to see if my brother in law has it so I can post a pic.



Ours has a pipe that screws into it for the handle. When I was 12 it almost broke my arm when it got hung up.


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

My grandpa had (now I have) an old 1/4" B&D drill. It says it only has 1/7 hp, but that sucker can drill through pretty much anything!


----------

